# Cool people



## airelibre

How do you translate cool in the phrase "I'm looking to meet some cool people"?


----------



## ystab

מגניבים (also means awesome)


----------



## Manedwolf

In addition: אחלה אנשים 
אחלה is arabic word, which in modern Hebrew it's really common and means "ok"/"good"/"cool"/


----------



## arielipi

גזעיים
מדליקים
מאגניבים
שלאגרים


----------



## Manedwolf

arielipi said:


> גזעיים
> מדליקים
> מאגניבים
> שלאגרים



You should mention that is a pre-21st century slang


----------



## arbelyoni

Somehow, אני רוצה להכיר אנשים מגניבים sounds a bit sad...
Although "cool" is definitely מגניב, I would actually say something different like אני רוצה להכיר אנשים/חבר'ה מעניינים.

But maybe it's just me.


----------



## airelibre

This is for somebody else, I personally think anything to do with the word "cool" is a bit sad. (What even is "cool"? Who defines it?) Nevertheless, מעניינים doesn't quite fit. For example, weirdos and freaks are interesting but they're usually not cool.


----------



## Manedwolf

arbelyoni said:


> Somehow, אני רוצה להכיר אנשים מגניבים sounds a bit sad...
> Although "cool" is definitely מגניב, I would actually say something different like אני רוצה להכיר אנשים/חבר'ה מעניינים.
> 
> But maybe it's just me.



I use that too instead of "מגניבים", sounds more "meaningful".


----------



## WebStuff

I like using מעניינים but isn't it more like "interesting"? What about אחלה?


----------



## k8an

אחלה comes from the Arabic أحلى and means "best" or "sweetest". It's usually used in Hebrew as "great" and comes before the noun. 
To my ear, "אני רוצה להכיר אחלה אנשים" sounds really strange. I can't quite explain why (but I'll try). For some reason, I feel like it has to be used with something specific, or something you have a definite opinion of based on your experience - for example, "הם אחלה אנשים" sounds completely natural; I know them, and I can say that they are אחלה because I know them. The people you want to meet are not known to you, so you can't describe them as אחלה yet.


----------



## arbelyoni

airelibre said:


> This is for somebody else, I personally think anything to do with the word "cool" is a bit sad. (What even is "cool"? Who defines it?) Nevertheless, מעניינים doesn't quite fit. For example, weirdos and freaks are interesting but they're usually not cool.


If we take "cool" here as people that it's nice to hang out with (as I understand it) rather than "popular"- it's not sad at all. The problem is that the obvious equivalent מגניב doesn't convey the same thing, and the phrase אני רוצה לפגוש אנשים מגניבים sounds definitely like "I want to meet popular people".
I understand your inconvenience with מעניינים, but that's the only option I would use in the same sense like "nice to hang out with".


----------



## arielipi

The whole phrase is a bit queer IMO when speaking in hebrew; some things are just not said.


----------

